# Post-Apocalyptic City



## Bushido Arts (Mar 27, 2014)

Hello, everybody! This is my very first post in this art forum--as I am a newbie to this extravagant community. 

This image that you see here is my very first line work done in ink media using my awesome Copic Multiliner Pen. I hope you like it! 

*Post-Apocalyptic City*


----------

